# Saudi pigeon



## overmarco (Jun 8, 2009)

I just arrived in Riyadh, Saudi Arabia. And of course the next day I found a fledgling pigeon. Over the years, I got pretty good in rescuing, but here I dont have any meds, nor do I know anybody. If anyone knows a pigeon fancier in Saudi Arabia please let me know. Any help whatsoever would be welcomed.


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

This link is an article, but the man in it could possibly be contacted to see what meds and or where to get supplies. 

http://www.saudigazette.com.sa/arti...-offers-free-counseling-to-curious-pet-owners


----------



## overmarco (Jun 8, 2009)

*Thank you*

Belated thank you for you reply. I wasnt able to fetch a response from that guy.
Anyway I kept the pigeon for a week, fed him etc and released him in a park where there was water available. Who knows, maybe he learned for the other pigeons there and survived.


----------



## pigeonfight (May 12, 2011)

*Hope*

Hopefully he did.


----------

